
After governance breakdown, Node.js leaders fight for its survival - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/after-governance-breakdown-node-js-leaders-fight-for-its-survival/
======
tetromino_
From an outsider's point of view, the fork seems like a perfectly reasonable
solution to get the two sides out of each other's hair.

The fraction of the community that prefers to develop social structures gets
to do their thing in peace and come up with the best system of rules to
promote inclusivity.

The fraction of the community that prefers to develop in c++ and js gets to do
their thing in peace and write code to make a good piece of software better.

Edit: better phrasing.

~~~
steveklabnik
I think this is a bit of a false dichotomy; the idea is that caring about
inclusivity also leads to better code, and that "only caring about the code"
leads to a local, rather than global maximum for quality.

~~~
tetromino_
Sure, caring _only_ about one or the other is absurd. In real life, both are
needed, but there is a question about the order of priorities.

Do you care about inclusivity to the extent that it is foreseeable, over the
life of the project, to help build up the strongest possible team that works
together civilly and productively and creates the best code? Or do you care
about inclusivity as a fundamental value in your moral system, and your goal
is effecting social change - creating some quality code as a side effect is
just a cherry on top?

~~~
wolco
The people who want inclusivity are not being inclusive. Part of a culture of
inclusivity means including people who have opinions that are different from
the group.

~~~
devmunchies
From the words of Vagg himself regarding said claims of inclusivity:

 _" the strong-arm tactics being deployed with the goal of having me
voluntarily resign, or my eventual removal from this organisation are not the
behavior of a healthy, productive, or inclusive community"_

[https://medium.com/@rvagg/the-truth-about-rod-
vagg-f063f6a53...](https://medium.com/@rvagg/the-truth-about-rod-
vagg-f063f6a53557)

------
brad0
I read the article but I don't understand what it was that the director did.

Does anyone have the list of violations? I'm curious what the violations were
that caused a fork to be created.

\--

EDIT: thanks to devmunchies [https://medium.com/@rvagg/the-truth-about-rod-
vagg-f063f6a53...](https://medium.com/@rvagg/the-truth-about-rod-
vagg-f063f6a53557)

His responses to the allegations look truthful and human. Sometimes as people
we make mistakes. I don't think that's grounds to be removed though IMO.

